# Frage zu SQL-Server 2000



## brcpegasus (6. August 2001)

Ich habe in einem Intranet einen SQL-Server 2000 laufen und nun soll auf Knopfdruck in zum Beispiel einer WebClass (VB6) sich mit einem WebServer verbinden und dort eine Access-Datenbank updaten.

Bisher hatte ich versucht, dass über die Backup-Funktion von SQL-Server zu lösen. Dieser will aber sein Backup nur auf anderen DB-Server ablegen, jedoch nichgt auf einem WebServer und erst recht nicht in einer Access-Datenbank.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, bitte melden ! Danke !


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. August 2001)

puh hart..

was für daten sind das? schon versucht per asp zu lösen?


----------



## brcpegasus (9. August 2001)

Danke, dass überhaupt jemand meinen Beitrag liesst. Kann ja doch ein wenig abschreckend wirken ...

Zunächst zu der Frage, was das für Daten sind. Effektiv sind es Daten einer Homepage, d.h. es sind mehrere Tables, die aufeinander per ID "verlinkt" sind. Das Datenformat sind eigentlich nur Int´s, String´s, ... Wofür die Daten sind, ist wohl weniger interessant.

Die Idee mit ASP habe ich auch schon gehabt. Effektiv scheitert es daran, dass wir einen möglichst kleinen Traffic verursachen wollen und wenn wir jeden kleinen Datensatz überprüfen, steigt der Traffic stark an 
Es muss also eine Methode sein, die dem WebServer mit der Access-Datenbank nur die Daten schickt, die dort neu sind. Allerdings hab ich noch keine geeignete Schnittstelle gefunden. Vor allem nicht, da die Datenbank auf dm WebServer selber nicht "aktiv" etwas entgegennehmen kann ...


----------



## Eiernacken (15. November 2003)

Moin,

lass doch den sql server die arbeit machen.
setzte auf die tabellen, um die es geht einen trigger.
"on insert" werden die datensätze, die eingefügt werden in eine weitere,
quasi duplikattabelle eingefügt.
mit asp vom webserver ruft du dann die duplikattabellen ab
und löscht in diesen alle datensätze nach erfolgreicher abfrage.
ergibt minimalen traffic und ist ultraschnell.

gruss,

carsten


----------



## Eiernacken (15. November 2003)

hab noch was vergessen. um das komplett zu automatisieren kannst du das asp script, welches die duplikattabellen (vom trigger gefüllt) abholt und in access mdb files auf dem webserver verschwinden lässt, auch über die global.asa über session on_start anwerfen. sobald jemand sich am webserver anmeldet, oder halt eine browsersitzung beginnt, werden die daten abgeholt.

;-)

cs


----------

